# Major memory leakage in Chrome



## Quartz (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm seeing major memory leakage in Google Chrome when browsing ENWorld. I opened this tab specifically to post this and the tab is already using 235 MB.

I'm not seeing this on other message boards I use.


----------



## Quartz (Aug 15, 2014)

FFS! I leave ENworld in the foreground for an hour or so and the RAM usage is up to 2 GB!


----------



## steeldragons (Aug 22, 2014)

Is this why getting around on ENworld today has been so crazy slow?!

Everything I click on is taking...well, WAY more time than usual to get the page shown.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 22, 2014)

Memory leakage?  I don't really know what that means, sadly, and I wouldn't know what to do about it.  Does this happen on other vBulletin sites?



steeldragons said:


> Is this why getting around on ENworld today has been so crazy slow?!
> 
> Everything I click on is taking...well, WAY more time than usual to get the page shown.




Nah, that's because we have three times the traffic we had at the beginning of the year.  Things have been getting crazy busy round here!


----------



## Quartz (Aug 22, 2014)

Morrus said:


> Memory leakage?  I don't really know what that means, sadly, and I wouldn't know what to do about it.  Does this happen on other vBulletin sites?




Right now this tab is using 1.3 GB RAM in Chrome on my PC. It starts off much lower. I think it's to do with the ads.  I also see the same memory leakage on Pprune and hardforum - all vbbs sites with ads.


----------



## Quartz (Aug 22, 2014)

Right. I've just restarted the tab and RAM usage is down to 145 MB.


----------



## steeldragons (Aug 22, 2014)

Morrus said:


> Nah, that's because we have three times the traffic we had at the beginning of the year.  Things have been getting crazy busy round here!




Ah. Well cause for celebration then! Congrats. hahaha.


----------



## Quartz (Aug 23, 2014)

And despite having installed Flashblock and Adblock, RAM usage is up to 550 MB.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 23, 2014)

Quartz said:


> And despite having installed Flashblock and Adblock, RAM usage is up to 550 MB.




I believe you!  I just literally have no idea what it means or what I could possibly do to rectify it! Especially if it's something you're seeing on other vBulletin sites, too.


----------



## Quartz (Aug 24, 2014)

I've installed the HTTP Switchboard extension and disabled all scripts apart from ENWorld's own, and that's made a huge improvement.


----------



## Quartz (Aug 24, 2014)

I've had a look at the page source code. I haven't done any coding for 25 years, but I do see variables etc being allocated with the new( function but not de-allocated. Is this by design?


----------



## Morrus (Aug 24, 2014)

Quartz said:


> I've had a look at the page source code. I haven't done any coding for 25 years, but I do see variables etc being allocated with the new( function but not de-allocated. Is this by design?




I've no idea! I don't write vBulletin! I'd be a lot richer if I did.

It's off-the-shelf software. I have no idea what anything you've said in this thread means, and each of your posts just adds a bunch more words that I don't understand.


----------



## Quartz (Sep 22, 2014)

Just to keep you advised, I have raised this issue with the Chrome developers and used EN World as an example. The problem seems to be with JavaScript.

And if anyone else is reading, EN World seems to be a good example of a tab leaking memory, going over 4 GB, and crashing.


----------



## Quartz (Sep 23, 2014)

Disabling Javascript stops the problem cold, but obviously stops a lot of functionality, including the advertising.


----------

